# Kevin Spacy Vs the world



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

10 actors who have a stronger movie presence and body of film work than Kevin Spacy AND who are also better looking:
(under 50 in no specific order.)
1. Alec Baldwin
2. John Malcovich
3. Kevin Kline
4. Gary Oldman
5. Brad Pitt
6. John Travolta
7. Johnny Depp 
8. Benito DelToro
9. Nicholus Cage 
10. Jeff Bridges
10. Ewan McGregor
10. Steve Buscemi Okay i can't count


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

10. William Hurt
10. William Dafoe
10. Tom Berringer


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Martyva _
> 10 actors who have a stronger movie presence and body of film work than Kevin Spacy AND who are also better looking:
> (under 50 in no specific order.)
> 1. Adam Baldwin *(Alex or Adam???, still don't think body of work for either of them compares, especially lately )*
> ...


Don't really care about the better looking part, but what I think about acting in Bold...


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Gary Oldman-Murder in the First now if that wasn't an everyman character then how about True Romance. At least you agree Steve Buscemi is way better looking


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Maybe it's just me, but when I see Gary Oldman, I think of him as devious and there is something going on. When I see Steve Buscemi on screen (I put my hand on my wallet)


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Tom Hanks
Denzel Washington
Michael Keaton
Robin Williams


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Martyva _
> Tom Hanks * (The King of All Actors!!!!!!)*
> Denzel Washington * (OK) *
> Michael Keaton * (Close, yet no cigar) *
> Robin Williams * (way tooo much junk in his pile, but when he is good, he comes close)*


I put Spacey high on the list, because when he is in a movie, I'd say there is a 9 out of 10 chance it is a great movie (even if a small movie, there will be greatness apparent in it).

Denzel and Hanks are in that category, close are Dafoe, Buscemi (will forgive the Adam Sandler movies), William Hurt and Johnny Depp. But not many of the others.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Pretty Boy?
Spy Game, Snatch, The Devils Own, True Romance, Sleepers, Seven, Twelve Monkees, Legends of the Fall, River runs Through It.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Martyva _
> *Pretty Boy?
> Spy Game, Snatch, The Devils Own, True Romance, Sleepers, Seven, Twelve Monkees, Legends of the Fall, River runs Through It. *


Couldn't stand him in Devils Own, Was outshined in Sleepers by rest of cast, Twelve Monkeys (crazy person way over the top). Seven (outacted by Spacey and Freeman), the others just don't think he is as responsible for quality of movie compared to others in the movie.

He dosen't belong in same sentence as Hanks, Denzel, Dafoe, Buscemi, Depp and Spacey...


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Brad Pitt has the same downfall as Robert Redford, he's too good looking, and is judged by a different scale than other actors


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Or maybe he only got where he is because of his looks, remember we're talking hollywood, where handsome/pretty is king/queen. A Kevin Spacey or Steve Buschemi have to be twice as good to get recognized over their average or weird looks. And as well Steve Buscemi has to do alot of his own writing and directing in order to not get cast as the strange looking criminal.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

I disagree with the Brad Pitt takedown...

I liked him before he became a hollywood biggie in River Runs...

I might get flamed here, but I also consider Leo Decaprio as a very good actor. This Boys Life and the Gilbert Grape movie... then he became a pop sensation in Japan... and a teeny bopper.

I would still liked to have seen him as Anakin though. He could have pulled off the acting very well in Episode II compared to that kid.

Tom Cruise, Brad Pitt, Leonardo Decaprio... good actors all.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I think Tom Cruise is a very good actor. As early as Risky Business you could see he had talent, and every once in a while he would pop up in a Rain Man or Jerry McGuire to keep the proof alive. But of course several of his vehicles have made it not as apparent as it could be. What is funny is I don't see what women see in him? At least it is apparent what women see in Brad Pitt and Leonardo. 

A woman I worked with was dating a guy who looked alot like Brad Pitt. She told us once how they were at a local "Planet Hollywood" (when the resturant was relatively new) and a bus full of women came in to have lunch. They thought he was the real Brad Pitt and started to scream and run at him and he had to run and hide in the mens room.


----------

